# Looking to be a first time GSD owner... NEED HELP



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I am very new to this German Shepherd community and everything that goes into GSD breeding. There is a lot of language that various breeders use that I don't fully understand like "KKL bred in Germany to Lando von den Klosterspatzen Sch3" and "IPO3". It would be great if someone could give me a better understanding of what this all means for the dog. Should I be getting too caught up with bloodlines or is that just for "luxury Litters" as I have seen on various websites? 

I am really just looking for advice on where to start this entire process.

I am currently a single man looking for a female GSD that will be my companion. I work in the bar industry which gives me a unique opportunity to spend a lot of the day time training and playing with her. I am very active and looking for a pup to take on runs, hikes, and camping trips. I do not plan on showing or training for home defense I just want a great family friendly companion. 

For someone with my needs what would you recommend me to look for in a breeder/puppy? This whole GSD world can be a little intimidating at first, but I just want to make sure I find the right German Shepherd for my needs. 

Thanks again!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Read a few books on GSD. I found this kindle book to be very good. Your German Shepherd Puppy Month by Month, 2nd Edition: Everything You Need to Know at Each State to Ensure Your Cute and Playful Puppy Grows into a Happy, ... Companion (Your Puppy Month by Month) - Kindle edition by Palika, Liz, Olivier, Joanne, Eldredge, Debra, Albert, Terry. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

SCH/IPO info: Schutzhund-Training.com - Schutzhund / IPO

If you do not plan to show or compete bloodlines still matter. They help with personality, ability and especially health.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Information on types: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So here is my 2 cents. Don't overthink this. At the end of the day it's a dog. There is nothing about a German Shepherd that cannot be solved with common sense. 
That said, the breed has some health issues and more and more temperament problems are popping up. Do yourself a favor and find a reputable breeder. The extra money you may spend up front can save you thousands. And a ton of heartache. 
If you stick around here, in between bickering and loosing our minds there is a ton of info to be had. If we know roughly what area you are in you can probably get some solid leads on breeders in your area.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Here's a pretty decent link to help you understand pedigree abbreviations and titles:



Titles Charts


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Here's a pretty decent link to help you understand pedigree abbreviations and titles:
> 
> 
> 
> Titles Charts


Thank you!


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> So here is my 2 cents. Don't overthink this. At the end of the day it's a dog. There is nothing about a German Shepherd that cannot be solved with common sense.
> That said, the breed has some health issues and more and more temperament problems are popping up. Do yourself a favor and find a reputable breeder. The extra money you may spend up front can save you thousands. And a ton of heartache.
> If you stick around here, in between bickering and loosing our minds there is a ton of info to be had. If we know roughly what area you are in you can probably get some solid leads on breeders in your area.


I appreciate the advice on the reputable breeder, as I was still debating spending the extra money. That's gotta be the route I take thing. I am located in central Illinois, anyone know any reputable breeders in the Illinois area?


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Fodder said:


> Information on types: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


Thank you


----------



## Westx (Mar 3, 2020)

Check the AKC web site to start. Maybe someone here will be able to help you out also.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome litter on the ground from vom quellwasser. Females avail. Excellent beeeder located in Indiana. z Diehlomov Mike Diehl located in Indianapolis also as a litter on the ground. Excellent breeder. These are workinglines. 
Kavanaugh German Shepherds are in IL excellent showline breeder. Not sure if she has a litter now.


----------

